

Nvidia Builds A Dream Machine - mirceagoia
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briancaulfield/2012/02/28/nvidia-builds-a-dream-machinenvidia-builds-a-dream-machine-nvidia-builds-a-dream-machine-nvidia-builds-a-dream-machine-nvidia-builds-a-dream-machine-nvidia-builds-a-dream-machine-nvidia-builds-a-dream/

======
winestock
An indication of how times have changed: Articles about supercomputers written
in the 1990s expended extra effort focusing on refrigeration techniques used
to keep the machine at an optimal temperature. The first few paragraphs of
this article focus on energy requirements needed to run the computer at all.

~~~
mirceagoia
Yes, indeed. But I suppose this also needs cooling. Lots of it.

~~~
winestock
No doubt about it. Pumping megawatts into _any_ box will bring up cooling
issues. I read a quote from the director of operations or some such at Cray
Research back in the mid-1990s: "Basically, I run a refrigerator company."

~~~
mirceagoia
That's a good one :).

